# Need help with robins



## ofpminkfarms1 (Jun 2, 2013)

I need to move a robins nest because I need the trailer back to the farm tomorrow morning. Does anyone know how to move the nest so the parents won't reject them? I have pics to help of I can figure it out lol


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh no! How sad! Is there are tree or other high structure close by? If so, I would attempt to move it, nest and all. It would really help if you can rub your hands well with some vanilla extract first, it masks your scent, even though mama is probably going to see you moving them anyhow.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

What are your options? I would try to keep them as close as I could to where the nest originally was.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I imagine its too late, but just leave the nest. My guess is the parents will come back and finish what they started.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I wonder what ofpminkfarms1 did?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

ive been wondering about that myself. matbe he will let us know.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

My little pomeranian dog just killed two robins out of a nest of four. I tried to find the others to return to the nest but they were gone. Ugh I'm so mad at her! Poor baby robins


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Was the nest close to the ground?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah. In a shrub five ft off the ground.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I had one get destroyed recently. I'm not sure by what but it was a similar issue.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Only about 50% of the hatched birds ever make it. It's a tough life if you're a wild passerine.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Only about 50% of the hatched birds ever make it. It's a tough life if you're a wild passerine.


 So true. We have a smart little swallow that builds her nest on the small platform that holds the light under our (tin) carport. I say smart because the heat from the sun hitting the tin helps her with incubation duties, allowing her to spend more time gathering food. 
The other day hubby decided to work on the light fixture, totally forgetting about her nest there. I was ready to strangle a certain hubby and fretted all night because the parent birds did not return to the nest that evening. 
All is well now though and both parents are back to tending their babes.


----------

